# Bean recommendation for flat whites / medium roast?



## Breezy (Dec 16, 2014)

I've been a big fan of the medium / dark roasts with chocolate my notes for a while current favorite is the coffee compass Brighton lanes espresso blend.

however the wife still thinks that's too strong and likes her flat whites and coffee to be "medium" as she says and isn't a fan of the chocolatey notes.

so can anyone recommend any blends or single origins that aren't too chocolates and guess light / medium roasts that still cut a good flavours through milk


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

Rocko Mountain is lovely in milk. New crop should arrive soon.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Had some killer flat whites from this

https://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/costa-rica-sumava-monte-llano-bonito-yellow-honey


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

For flat Whites medium or medium/dark. I think the milk dulls the taste with the lighter beans. This can depend on milk too from my experience. The filtered blue is still my fav.

For espresso I like to go Light/medium or medium

Slight crossover with some varietals


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Lot of lighter roasts can indeed be overpowered by too much milk - solution is to go for something like a cortado where the bean doesn't get drowned out.


----------



## Breezy (Dec 16, 2014)

I usually drink an espresso / long black and sometimes have milk so the medium darker roasts are perfect for me... any more suggestions on some good medium balanced strength beans?

Im guessing ones with more acidity and fruit notes won't be too chocolatey (even though i love the chocolate tones!)


----------



## Breezy (Dec 16, 2014)

I keep hearing good things about Rave's Columbian Suarez too


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Breezy said:


> I keep hearing good things about Rave's Columbian Suarez too


+1 to this. One of my staple [diet] coffee beans...


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

Ditto to the Suarez. Just started a bag which is a couple of weeks post roast & it came out lovely last night in a flat white.


----------



## Stevie (Nov 18, 2015)

San Pedro's Lagoon from Department of Coffee & Social Affairs is lovely as a flat white!


----------



## Breezy (Dec 16, 2014)

Stevie said:


> San Pedro's Lagoon from Department of Coffee & Social Affairs is lovely as a flat white!


Looks good and they have a shop just down the road in chancery lane near where I work! may go and see if I can pick up some beans


----------



## Tewdric (Apr 20, 2014)

Rave Signature if you like a smooth nutty coffeeish flat white with vague hints of caramel and amaretto if you nail the espresso.


----------

